# 97 Altima Stalling



## rrogers (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi all, Newbie here!!
Altima started stalling on acceleration from take off and stall out. With RPM's above 1300 accelerated fine, run smooth at idle. Been doing this for about a week, took to shop no codes showing. Good spark from coil and distributor. Fuel pump holds proper pressure. Car will not start now?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Does it have fuel and spark now that it won't start? You need to know the fuel pressure at the fuel rail, it should be at least 30 psi. The spark should fire the plug also. How old is the cap and rotor? If you can get back to me, I think we can figure it out.

Troy


----------



## rrogers (Dec 7, 2004)

*97 Nissan*



KA24Tech said:


> Does it have fuel and spark now that it won't start? You need to know the fuel pressure at the fuel rail, it should be at least 30 psi. The spark should fire the plug also. How old is the cap and rotor? If you can get back to me, I think we can figure it out.
> 
> Troy


Troy,
Thanks for quick response, 
Is my daughters car and be a day or two before I will tow it in for inspection. Changed Distributor-cap-rotor plugs-wires 2 yrs ago, had a bad no-start problem found coolant switch bad (after extreme expense). 

I am looking forward in resolving this with you and maybe some day can repay favor!

Richard


----------



## rrogers (Dec 7, 2004)

rrogers said:


> Troy,
> Thanks for quick response,
> Is my daughters car and be a day or two before I will tow it in for inspection. Changed Distributor-cap-rotor plugs-wires 2 yrs ago, had a bad no-start problem found coolant switch bad (after extreme expense).
> 
> ...


----------



## rrogers (Dec 7, 2004)

problem was found with distributor cap and rotor worn. Problem corrected


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm sorry that I didn't get back to you sooner, but I'm glad you found the problem. I have noticed that parts other than factory Nissan especially in the electrical and ignition don't seem to have the same reliability. I'm not saying they don't work they seem to need a little more attention. 
Anyway, glad you got it.

Troy


----------

